# speaker kick panel



## 5DEUCE (Jan 28, 2006)

anybody have the after market kickpanels ready for the 6.5" speaker

post some pics!


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

PM me, i can custom make a set for ya. either modifiy your originals, or make molded ones to fit over top


----------



## 5DEUCE (Jan 28, 2006)

do you have any pics of your work?


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 5DEUCE_@Nov 26 2007, 10:42 PM~9312944
> *do you have any pics of your work?
> *


here's a set i made for another 64'. these were molded to fit over top of the factory panel.


----------



## Marxx (Sep 7, 2005)

Got any pics of them installed in a car?


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Marxx_@Nov 27 2007, 04:02 PM~9317902
> *Got any pics of them installed in a car?
> *


of this exact set? no, i shipped them back to the customer. Those mount to the factory panel (molded to fit) and do not interfere with the vents.

here is a set i just finished up for my personal car. texture finish

http://images30.fotki.com/v465/photos/1/18...IMG_3865-vi.jpg
http://images30.fotki.com/v38/photos/1/186...IMG_3841-vi.jpg
http://images32.fotki.com/v1064/photos/1/1...IMG_3870-vi.jpg


----------



## JohnnyT (Nov 7, 2004)

that looks sick. nice work


----------



## impala_631 (Jan 8, 2003)

http://www.classicchevywarehouse.com/impal...und/kcim64.html


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by impala_631_@Nov 27 2007, 05:25 PM~9318644
> *http://www.classicchevywarehouse.com/impal...und/kcim64.html
> *


bad thing about those is they are thin ABS plastic, probably are pretty flimsy and dont sound very nice


----------



## 5DEUCE (Jan 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by impala_631_@Nov 27 2007, 05:25 PM~9318644
> *http://www.classicchevywarehouse.com/impal...und/kcim64.html
> *


yeah thats what I was talking about anyone have those installed in their rides....pics?


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 5DEUCE_@Nov 27 2007, 03:48 PM~9318788
> *yeah thats what I was talking about anyone have those installed in their rides....pics?
> *


Pretty easy!

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=316695

:biggrin:


----------



## 5DEUCE (Jan 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 79 cutty_@Nov 27 2007, 06:06 PM~9318904
> *Pretty easy!
> 
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=316695
> ...


  :dunno:


----------



## impala_631 (Jan 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 5DEUCE_@Nov 27 2007, 05:48 PM~9318788
> *yeah thats what I was talking about anyone have those installed in their rides....pics?
> *


i have them in mine, they sound good and look nice, i normaly would opt for full hand made fiberglass peices, but i wanted more of a stock apparance


----------



## 5DEUCE (Jan 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by impala_631_@Nov 28 2007, 06:46 AM~9322786
> *i have them in mine, they sound good and look nice, i normaly would opt for full hand made fiberglass peices, but i wanted more of a stock apparance
> *


post up a picture homie!


----------



## impala_631 (Jan 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 5DEUCE_@Nov 29 2007, 06:24 PM~9334264
> *post up a picture homie!
> *


i will have to go to the garage sometime, but i will get one for ya


----------



## Sporty (Jan 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Marxx_@Nov 27 2007, 04:02 PM~9317902
> *Got any pics of them installed in a car?
> *


1ofaknd is sick with it bro. trust. He's helped me learn the "glass craft", i def. vouche for him...


----------



## junbug29s (Sep 12, 2006)

check my buildup thread below... I made some out of fiberglass, painted them, and added the stock vents back into them.


----------



## 5DEUCE (Jan 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by impala_631_@Nov 30 2007, 11:10 AM~9339517
> *i will have to go to the garage sometime, but i will get one for ya
> *


 :dunno: :ugh:


----------



## impala_631 (Jan 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 5DEUCE_@Dec 3 2007, 05:47 PM~9364616
> *:dunno:  :ugh:
> *


here ya go  took a pic of the pedal clearance too, pleanty of room


----------



## junbug29s (Sep 12, 2006)

Here's mine:


----------



## 5DEUCE (Jan 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by impala_631_@Dec 4 2007, 04:42 PM~9372385
> *here ya go  took a pic of the pedal clearance too, pleanty of room
> 
> 
> ...


does yours have that air vent down there too or do you need the different kick panels for the vent version
p.s. thanks for the pics homies!


----------



## Low_Ryde (Oct 3, 2002)

those 3 slots next to the speakers are for the air vents


----------



## impala_631 (Jan 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 5DEUCE_@Dec 4 2007, 10:19 PM~9375223
> *does yours have that air vent down there too or do you need the different kick panels for the vent version
> p.s. thanks for the pics homies!
> *


yes vents still work, doesnt move as much as stock does tho


----------



## 5DEUCE (Jan 28, 2006)

are these for air conditioned cars then? :dunno: 

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/64-Impala-K...sspagenameZWD1V


----------



## Caddylac (Mar 18, 2006)

How much would anyone of ou guys that know how to make these charge to make some for a 83 fleetwood coupe?


----------



## impala_631 (Jan 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 5DEUCE_@Dec 5 2007, 07:43 PM~9382721
> *are these for air conditioned cars then? :dunno:
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/64-Impala-K...sspagenameZWD1V
> *


yes, heres the same ones with no a/c :cheesy: 
http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/64-Impala-K...67636QQtcZphoto


----------



## 5DEUCE (Jan 28, 2006)

> _Originally posted by impala_631_@Dec 6 2007, 07:15 AM~9387056
> *yes, heres the same ones with no a/c :cheesy:
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/64-Impala-K...67636QQtcZphoto
> *


thanks alot homie!


----------



## BIG WHIT 64 (Nov 30, 2005)




----------



## themerc (May 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by junbug29s_@Dec 4 2007, 08:20 PM~9373542
> *Here's mine:
> 
> 
> ...


Damn, lookin good junbug29s.


----------



## junbug29s (Sep 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by themerc_@Dec 15 2007, 07:01 AM~9458514
> *Damn, lookin good junbug29s.
> *


thanks.....took a bit to make and few areas I think could of fit a little better but it sounds/looks 10 times better then just sticking them in your doors. Plus since they're enclosed and stuffed w/ polyfill they even have really good mid bass.


----------



## STKN209 (Dec 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by junbug29s_@Dec 4 2007, 04:20 PM~9373542
> *Here's mine:
> 
> 
> ...


Who made these kick panels homie....? :biggrin:


----------



## C-Bass (Jan 4, 2004)

Those plastic kicks that you can find online are garbage. Don't waste your time or your money.


----------



## MR.LAC (Feb 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by junbug29s_@Dec 4 2007, 04:20 PM~9373542
> *Here's mine:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Brahma Brian (Nov 17, 2004)

Also see at the top of the forum...

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=316695


----------



## junbug29s (Sep 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by STKN209_@Feb 9 2008, 12:54 AM~9900883
> *Who made these kick panels homie....? :biggrin:
> *


I did.


----------



## junbug29s (Sep 12, 2006)

It was pretty easy...

I used the stock ones and made clone ones of those out of fiberglass then built up from that.


----------



## STKN209 (Dec 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by junbug29s_@Feb 11 2008, 12:56 PM~9917036
> *It was pretty easy...
> 
> I used the stock ones and made clone ones of those out of fiberglass then built up from that.
> *


Thank you for responding back they look hella good homie, I think i might give it a try. Peace....


----------

